# fat-albert



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

halöle, ich habe ein problem! mein hinterer reifen ist apgefahren  und brauch ein neuen. würde mir gerne den fat-albert holen aber weiß nicht ob der gut ist!!!

hab ihr erfahrungrn mit dem fat-albert?sagt eure meinung zu diesem reifen!!


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2002)

Vorne oder Hinten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

2,35 für vorne ? ne! für hinten mein ich!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Leicht Breit nur nich der allerbeste Durchschlagschutz.
mind. 2bar und Latexschlauch und müßt gehn!

Ronny


----------



## Trialmatze (14. April 2002)

Also heute auf'm Contest hab ich den 4 mal gesehen. Für smoothe Fahrer ist der ganz ok. Profil ist auch ok. Also, mein Reifen wäre es nicht, aber das ist ja fahrerspezifisch!

Matze


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Hm aber währ dann der Echo was für dich Matze?
Ders glaube auch nich breiter, hat aber besseres Profiel hat noch weniger Durchschlagschutz. Aber evtl hat der ja auch sone Dickere Schicht anner Felge wie der ElGato!? Is Ja immerhin nen Trialreifen. Und für Expert kannst auch als nicht so smoother Fahrer den Echo allemal nehmen, meinermeinung brauch man da noch keinen Durchschlagschutz...

Hm mist ich bin nu echt am überlegen Felgen anflexen odernich. die quietschen jetze so schön 

Hab mir überlegt einfach mitner Groben Feile nen paarmal hochundrunter müßt genauso aussehn wie bei dir Matze...!


Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

wo kann ich mir denn diesen eifen von echo angucken?


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

mit angeflexten Felgen hast n viel geileren Sound beim Bremsen  

hab den albert mal gefahren. find den nich so doll, der fluppt immer weg man schief aufkommt. Die Konrolle aufm HR is nich so gut mit dem Reifen. Dann mit mehr druck fahren is auch ********. Ich hab immo den gazzaloddi core 2.3. Der is im Prinzip nich schlecht, aber die Seitenstollen sin zu hoch, das gibt unruhiges verhalten aufm HR. Irgendwie is kein Reifen so richtig passend. ICh werd den wohl wieder wegmachen. Was dann für einen? der Echo wird sicher auch so rumfluppen. n 2.2er mit ner weichen Mischung und nem guten Profil wär ideal. Der Michelin c24 würd gehen, is aber zu schwer. Des is zum verzweifeln...


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Naja ich denkmal der Echo Pluppt aber auch nich mehr als der ElGato oder!?

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2002)

und die stollen abschnippel geht net?

musst dir halt selber einen machen!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

doch in jedem fall fluppt der echo mehr. der echo hat viel dünnere Seitenwände und baut ähnlich dem fat albert viel höher als der echo. das is dann logisch dass des leichter wegfluppt. Deswegen fand ich den albert auch nich so gut. der hat son grossen querschnitt, des dämpft zwar gut weil ma n grösseres Luftvolumen hat, aber der Reifen schmiert halt auch leichter weg. das nervt mich halt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Jo mich auch naja ich probier den und poste meinen Bericht und du probierst den Geax Sturdy und postest deinen Bericht 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

@mtbtrialer hier is n fot vom echo


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

und noch eins


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

jetz aber


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

wodenn?


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

also der der echo sieht ja schjon geil aus also das profil zumindestens!!!   aber wo kann man den reifen denn kaufen oder bestellen, und wie breit ist der!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

beim jan göhrig.
www.biketrial.de

kost ca. 31Euro

2.5Zoll steht drauf. Durch die karkassen kann man aber durchgucken also wenig durchschlagschutz!

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

kennt ihr sonst noch gute reifen? bis 2,35!! für hinten!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

2.5 steht drauf, is aber wie ein 2.3 er


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

cool geh jetzt mal unter biketrial guicken!   
kennst du sonst noch gute reifen?


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

also ich war eben deinem link und bin dann in den shop gegangen aber da gab es nur reifen für 20". es wäre echt nett von dir wenn du mir genauere beschreibungen geben könntest!!!
danke!!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

den echo gibts noch nich, der bekommt des echo zeugs erst in ein paar wochen oder so


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

ist ja ******* kann man den nicht bei irgenteinem importör bestellen?  hab gelesen auf der echo seite das es einen in deutschland gibt!!!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Was in ein paar wochen?
ich brauch den Reifen noch diese Woche.
Ich rutsch nurnoch so durch die gegend.

Schreib ihm ne Mail!

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

keine ahnung wie lang , hab mal ein paar wochen geschrieben weil ich nich weiss wie langs dauert. war nur son satz..

@mtb trialer na dann rat mal wer der echo importeur is : )
der göhrig von biketrial.de


----------



## tingeltangeltill (14. April 2002)

also die Rahmen müsste er diese Woche bekommen......ob da wohl auch die Mäntel drin sind?

ja der Vertrieb liegt bei Jan Göhrig! www.biketrial.de ist seine HP!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Ja er bekommt auch die reifen hier die Mail:
Hallo,
die erste Rahmenlieferung erhalten wir in den nächsten Tagen. Auch die Reifen sind dabei.
Der Preis für das ES-2 liegt bei 455 Euro. Gibt es mit Magura-Direktmontage oder Cantileversockeln.
Alle Rahmen sind in weiss.
Die Reifen liegen etwa so bei 31 Euro.
Gruß,
Bike Trial Sport - Jan Göhrig


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

ist ja *******  ich brauch den!!! stellt er den dan sofort ins internet oder dazuert das auch noch ne woche?


----------



## gonzo_trial (14. April 2002)

Hey denkst ich brauch den nich auch!?
Bin heute die Hänge nurso wieder runtergerutscht... der El Gato hat fast nurnoch Seitenstollen


----------



## mtb-trialer (14. April 2002)

naja werde mir dann warscheinlich erst mal den fatt-albert holen!!
und testen mal gucken ob ich mir dann dann noch den echo irgentwann zulege.


----------



## ChrisKing (14. April 2002)

hey mtb trialer: KEEP ON TIALING


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. April 2002)




----------



## tingeltangeltill (15. April 2002)

Goil! 455 sind doch ganz ok.......lohnt sich auf jedenfall für mich als Schüler!


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. April 2002)

was meinst du mit 455?


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2002)

455 Euro für den Echo E2 Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -saiko- (15. April 2002)

Also ich Fahre selber den Fat Albert von Schwalbe und ich kann dazu nur sagen das er sehr leicht ist und das er sein Profil sehr schnell verliert!

Für Smoothe Fahrer ist er ideal da er sehr guten grip hat...
greez Saiko


----------



## tobsen (15. April 2002)

also 455 euro is schon ziemlich viel find ich
da legste lieber n bissl drauf und holst dir gleich n KOXX-Rahmen, der is meiner meinung nach um einiges besser.
(vorallem von der optik her  
schau mal bei www.koxx.fr

greez 

tobi


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. April 2002)

hatte mir sowie so überlegt ob ich mir nicht nen neuen rahmen hohle aber ich kann mich nicht so trichtig zeischen koxx und megamo entscheiden. würde aber auch von gewicht,preißund geometrie ab hängig seinmj kann mir da jemand genaueres über die beiden rahmen geben?


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. April 2002)

kann mir irgentjemand sagen wo ich mehr über die rahmen von koxx und megamo heraus kriegen kann !!!!?????


----------



## Bunnyhopser (15. April 2002)

koxx wie schon im oberen thread geschrieben unter www.koxx.fr


----------



## mtb-trialer (15. April 2002)

da stehen leider auch keine näheren aus künfte über den rahmen!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (15. April 2002)

weiß jemand wo es ein import (deutschland) für megamo gibt?


----------



## frankstar (15. April 2002)

jo, aber der koxx is doch ohne sattel, und das wollt tt² glaub nit.

und ich auch nit


----------



## ChrisKing (15. April 2002)

megamos bekommst du beim Krumbiegel www.biketrial-germany.de Hat keine auf der Seite, musst anrufen wenn du infos willst.. Den Vertrieb macht die Dubronner Handels GmbH. Adresse weiss ich nich, muss im Internet suchen.. 
Bei www.trialman.de gibts auch Megamos. Megamo is eher was für kleine Fahrer. Der Koxx is besser für grosse Burschen.


----------



## gonzo_trial (15. April 2002)

Ihhhh Megamo und Monty hat doch fast jeder!
Das is scho ausschlaggebend 
Alson Koxx !!!


Ronny


----------



## moth (16. April 2002)

geh mal auf www.telefonbuch.de un gib 'dubronner gmbh' ein, dann findeste schon und nur das richtig!
kannst da übrigens anrufen un dir infomaterial bestellen, habsch auch gemacht )

aber um nochma auf die reifen zurückzukommen:
warum probiert ihr denn nicht mal was von specialized? gibts doch in allen größen usw.

bin mit meinem roller pro 2.5 ganz zufrieden... allerdings vorne und im dual )
der wird genau 62mm breit!


Specialized Tires 

MFG moth


----------



## moth (16. April 2002)

achso, der albert... weiß nich, ich fahr den hinten im dual un hab nix auszusetzen!

nen kumpel hat den auch am trial un is auch ganz zufrieden! hat allerdings einen etwas zu hohen verschleiß!

MFG moth


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

also ich fahr vorne den team control 2.1 und bin voll zu frieden besonders mit dem grip!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (16. April 2002)

Also in Calbe war jemand mit som Checker Pig Trialrad... der hatte glaube Specialized Reifen. So wie dern Hang hochgehüpft ist isser auch wieder Rutergerutscht 

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (16. April 2002)

also mein vorderer ist wie gesagt von s. hat aber guten grip!


----------



## frankstar (16. April 2002)

hab zzt. auch specialized ground control, aber das Profil lässt auch schon leicht nach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (17. April 2002)

wie breit ist den der?


----------



## frankstar (17. April 2002)

1.95 aber er wirkt irgendwie breiter


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. April 2002)

hab mir gestern den monty reifen für 26'' geoholt! ist 2.0 breit ist aber so was von geil.  der hat voll die dicke seitenwand und den geilsten grip  ich fahr den nur mit einem bar!!!!!!


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

naja, dicke Seitenwand braucht man ja vorne nich unbedingt, da is ja n durchschlag sehr selten... wie viel wiegtn der? Der HR Reifen wär auch geil. Hat n geiles Profil, kacke is halt dass der für 25" is..


----------



## tingeltangeltill (21. April 2002)

wad 25"???????????ß


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

ja logisch! der VR Reifen von monty fürs MTB is normal 26" aber der HR Reifen is 25". Die neuen Monty MTBs haben ja hinten ne 25" Felge, demnach is der reifen für hinten auch 25" und den gibts auch nur in 25". 


Chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. April 2002)

Aber die Reifne ham des selbe Profiel wie der Echo, oder warns die Montyreifen...  ?

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

jo die neuen monty dinger ham son ähnliches Profil wie der Echo. 
"oder warns die Montyreifen" hä? was meinst damit?

chris


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. April 2002)

meint Megamo!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

drück dich mal bisschen genauer aus. Was is mit megamo?


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. April 2002)

evtl. ham auch die Megamoreifen des selbe Profiel wieder Echo gehabt!?


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

aus dir werd ich nich schlau... 
es ging um die neuen monty reifen fürs MTb. Und die haben ein Profil wie der Echo. wie kommst jetz auf die Megamo? die  20" oder welche meinst du?


----------



## gonzo_trial (21. April 2002)

Gibs keine Megamo 26 Zoll reifen?
irgendwelche habsch heut gesehn, denke 26Zoll die hattens selbe Profiel wie die Echo entweder Megamo oder Monty
Kapische? 

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (21. April 2002)

also ich war am freitag dierekt in celle um nen bike zu holen und hab den hinteren mtb reifen gesehen! sieht genau so aus wie nen 20'' vom profil. nur halt in 25'' 

guckt in doch einfach bei monty-bikes.de mal an!


----------



## ChrisKing (21. April 2002)

@mtb trialer

Das hab ich ja oben schon gesagt mit dem 25" Reifen...

@gonzo 
am megamo 26" sin reifen mit ähnlichem Blockprofli wie der Echo, aber ich bin mir nich sicher ob des wirklich original Megamo sind. Bei der Beschreibung von dem 26" Megamo heisst es zwar immer Reifen: Megamo 
aber auf ner Seite von nem Megamo importeur aus China hab ich heut gelesen dass die Reifen von Marvick sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moth (22. April 2002)

reifen reifen reifen....


----------



## ChrisKing (22. April 2002)

hast was gegen Reifen? Also ich mag Reifen, ich steh auf Reifen


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. April 2002)

ich fahr mit Reifen


----------



## Reini (22. April 2002)

du auch ?


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. April 2002)

reifen sind sexy!


----------



## mtb-trialer (22. April 2002)

ich find dass von monty voll ******* dass der reifen 25'' hat dan muss man sich noch die passende felge dazu kaufen! und wenn dann die bremsbeläge nicht richtig auf die felge drücken braucht man auch noch nen rahmen! oder man lasst das ganze eben!


----------



## gonzo_trial (22. April 2002)

Naja aba durch die 25Zoll kannst vieleicht auch 360mm Kettenstreben fahrn oderso 

Ronny


----------



## ChrisKing (22. April 2002)

Die beläge sind dann natürlich nich an der richtigen Stelle. n neuen Rahmen brauchst nich, da muss man son adapter für die Bremsaufnahme von 26 auf 25 zoll kaufen. Dann kann man den alten Rahmen behalten. is doch toll oder?  
des warn griff ins klo von monty... des is einfach ******** des 25".


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. April 2002)

ist ja geil wo könnte man den den kriegen? 
...watt für nen griff ins klo...


----------



## ChrisKing (23. April 2002)

gibts beim Krahnstöver, glaub ich. bin grad auf der Seite, des gitbs da irgendwie doch nich, oder nich mehr... kann mich auch irren, dass es son Adapter gibt. Hab den vielleicht mit dem adapter von magura auf v brake verwechselt.. naja egal..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (23. April 2002)

ich glaub ich werd mich einfach mal informieren!


----------



## gonzo_trial (23. April 2002)

Einfach scheibe hinten und gut und evtl. gleich 24Zoll mit 3.0er Schlappn


----------



## moth (23. April 2002)

gibs eigentlich irgendwen der mit 24" mtb trialt??? warum macht man das denn eigentlich nich? kann man wirklich locker 3.0er hinne rein machen...
wär doch genial! un die magura querleitung da diese blöde lässt sich doch auch verlängern 

MFG moth


----------



## mtb-trialer (23. April 2002)

schön wärs! aber man darf doch nicht mal mit nem 24'' nen wettkampf mitfahren!


----------



## ChrisKing (23. April 2002)

24 Zoll hat keine Vorteile, die Räder sind dann zu klein, da geht der Vorteil vom MTB mit den grossen Reifen gegenüber dem 20" verloren. Da kann man gleich 20" fahren nen 3.0 ... ja .. des is wirklich genial! optimal für Trial


----------



## mtb-trialer (24. April 2002)

3.0 war schjon geil aber ich liebe meine großen reifen einfach!
und wir wollen ja alle nicht auf kleine kinderräder umsteigen(20'')


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. April 2002)

Ne Also ich fänd 3 Zoll nich so gut!
Zu schwer und zu weich irgendwie hinten, evtl. probier ich hinten auchmal irgendwann nen michelin hots 2.1 der sollt auch reichen  Aber echo hat so geile Grip, nur etwas zu schwer !

Ronny


----------



## Jerry (24. April 2002)

So was gibt es! Hawk hat mal so was gebaut -weis net ob die immer noch so was bauen. Das warn Performer (glaub so nannte sich das) - trial fun Rahmen! 
Ein Freund ist so was mal gefahren, aber ich bin damit überhaupt nicht klar gekommen!

Jerry


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. April 2002)

Jo ich kenne des Häßlonteil 

nich TRIAL fun oderso sondern Trail Fun ...

Son Singletrailteil um im Wald zu heißen oderso, dafür war des

Ronny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ray (24. April 2002)

Das sind Cruiser oder Race BMX Räder


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. April 2002)

dieses Hawk hatte vorne nen 26er hinten ne 24er !
Ist das BMX?


----------



## LoonSky (24. April 2002)

Von specialized gibt es auch ein Freeride Bike, das hinten 24" hat und vorne 26". Bobby Root hat gesagt, das damit ein Manual sehr einfach geht. Naja er kann ja auch mit allem nen Manual machen.


----------



## Ray (24. April 2002)

2 unterschiedlich große laufräder sind doch eh kacke... außer vielleicht im windschattenfahren auf der strasse....

ich dachte ihr meintet 24" bikes gonzo =) konnte ja nicht ahnen das ihr euch über dieses freeridedreck unterhaltet


----------



## gonzo_trial (24. April 2002)

genau, dreck unsinn schwachsinn....


----------



## ChrisKing (24. April 2002)

hiermit erfolgt der 600ste hit auf diesen Beitrag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtb-trialer (24. April 2002)

herzlichen glückwunsch. und als peis haben sie so eben das 231 x-lite von monty gewonnen !!!!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (25. April 2002)

Gut von Schwalbe ist der King Jim!

Der ist auch ca so leicht wie der Fat albert hat aber durch die double defense Technologie einen besseren Durchschlagschutz!

Ich bin hinten schon El Gato, Tioga, Hot S, usw. gefahren, aber der King Jim (2,35) sagt mir bis jetzt am meißten zu.

Sieht ein bißchen eigenartig aus, vom Profil her, hat aber einen geilen Grip!

Gruß, Raimund


----------



## mtb-trialer (30. April 2002)

hab den vorgesten auf der ndm geshen der hatten den aber vorne dran find ich viel zu dick(vorne) na ja bin mit meinem monty reifen sowas von zu frieden das gibs gar nicht der ist euinfach nur geil


----------



## grandma (30. April 2002)

Scheint vom Gewicht/Durchschlagschutz Verhältnis einer der besten Reifen zu sein. Wiegt laut Schwalbe 710 g und ist definitiv besser als n Fat Albert (und etwas leichter auch) wegen dickeren Seitenwänden.
Nicht mit King Jim Light verwechseln, der hat keine dicken Seitenwände und wiegt 630 g oder sowas.

HotS 2.1 würde mich mal interessieren. Wie sind die Seitenwände im Vergleich mit King Jim und anderen Reifen??

Der Echo scheint ja diesbezüglich nicht so besonders zu sein und dafür dann soviel mehr Gewicht....


Falls jemand den Hot S im Vergleich zum King Jim mal gefahren hat, bitte mal schreiben 

Danke

Olli


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Mai 2002)

Also ich sag nur eins, den King Jim find ich ******* 

Der Echo ist einfach genial. Profil ist super, Karkassen sind nicht zu dünn und nich zu dick, also optimal. Gewicht is insgesammt gut.
Durchschlagschutz geht auch.

Ronny


----------



## mtb-trialer (1. Mai 2002)

ich find diese rote seiten wand so ******* na ja ist wahrscheinlich  ansichtsache!!


----------



## gonzo_trial (1. Mai 2002)

Jo, da hast du recht, Reifen sollten eine farbe haben oder in verschiedene Farben lieferbar sein.

Ronny


----------



## tingeltangeltill (1. Mai 2002)

ja langsam nehmen die roten seitenwände überhand..........so wie conti des im strassensport macht sollten es alle machen


----------



## frankstar (1. Mai 2002)

hab den schwalbe space mit blauer seitenwand. hm, passt nit zum rad, aber is mir EGAL


----------



## mtb-trialer (2. Mai 2002)

der einstigste der noch geht meiner meinung nach ist der hot s!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

